
The Traveler’s Guide to Tipping Internationally - ohjeez
https://www.hipmunk.com/tailwind/the-travelers-guide-to-tipping-internationally/#.Vts6CagrJBw
======
nicolas_t
This should be renamed, "The Traveller's Guide to Overtip".

> France > Restaurants: French law requires that service be included in the
> price, but most locals round up their bills with small change (or up to 10%
> of the bill).

Locals tip when the service is exceptional... Tipping is rarely more than 5%
and in a lot of cases people do not tip. It's also a bit of a class thing,
students almost never tip, tipping is more reserved for high class expensive
restaurants...

> Taxis: Plan to tip cab drivers about 10 percent.

Neither me nor any of my friends tip cab drivers...

> United Kingdom > Taxis: Tip 10-15 percent for black cabs and licensed
> minicabs, or just round up to the nearest Euro. Tip extra for help with
> loading or unloading baggage.

Oh the miracles of copy and paste... I think tipping to the nearest Euro would
be a little inconvenient when paying in pounds.

~~~
hacker_9
Also who tips black cabs? They are extortionists as it is.

~~~
Leynos
Depends upon the part of the UK, I suppose. I'll tip the driver of a black cab
in Edinburgh or Glasgow, if they've been helpful and friendly (ie, most of the
time).

------
fuckthepolice
France : "Taxis: Plan to tip cab drivers about 10 percent."

No fucking way. Maybe we'll talk about it when UberPOP comes back, but for now
60 euros for some 30min rides to the airport means they seriously don't need
any tipping.

Thailand : "Taxis: Tip 10-15 percent for black cabs and licensed minicabs, or
just round up to the nearest Euro. Tip extra for help with loading or
unloading baggage."

Same, now way !! They are already trying to charge you more than the legal fee
in Bangkok or lying to you about the distance to do....

The Restaurant tipping discussion should be over internationally and for goood
: just put in the bill the stupid "expected tipping" and people will just
'maybe' tip more if the service is actually outstanding (and if they feel like
it... and IF THEY HAVE MONEY TO TIP)

I've alway found insane to be 'expected to tip' in the US / CANADA when you
are a poor student and nothing was special, when I come from france where
waiters all have an actual wage and only the 'financially at ease' people
tip...

~~~
jamwithjamee
Disagree about taxis in Thailand. Taxi fares here in Bangkok are ridiculously
low and haven't been adjusted to rising costs of living for quite a while. If
the driver is polite and doesn't try to scam you, leave a tip. All my Thai
friends do it as well.

However the 20-30 Baht mentioned in the article might be too much, especially
for shorter distances. I would occasionally tip that amount on long rides
(1h+) to the airport and every time the driver was very surprised and
genuinely grateful for the tip.

No tips necessary for Tuktuks and motorcycle taxis though.

------
stevoski
I travel a lot (been to 115 countries) and have lived in several countries.

My traveller's guide to tipping, for non-USA folk:

* when not in the USA: Don't tip. There is not a country I know of where it is necessary or even expected. (It may, however, be appreciated.)

* when in the USA: Tip, and expect to get it wrong, no matter how much you try and learn in advance what is expected. Ask locals frequently how much you should be tipping.

~~~
Havoc
>There is not a country I know of where it is necessary or even expected.

Not quite. Eg In South Africa 10% is definitely the expected minimum for
anything more classy than a McDonald's. You could probably get away with less
if the less brings it to a round amount but that's pushing your luck.

~~~
hippich
"get away", "pushing luck" \- is there laws around tipping?

~~~
Havoc
>"get away", "pushing luck" \- is there laws around tipping?

No laws. 10% is the accepted baseline though - going below/over is seen as a
comment on the quality of the service. So if the waiter did a good job and you
tip 5% then they see it as an insult.

I should also add that waiters in SA are generally not paid a live-able wage.
They rely on that 10% to put food on their own plate.

------
ZenoArrow
The tipping advice for the UK is not remotely true, you'd never tip a taxi
driver 10%, at most you'd do a "keep the change". I've even been in taxis here
where the taxi driver has rounded down the fare to an easier to exchange
amount.

I find mandatory tipping a little bit like encores at gigs, if its expected
there's something a little bit phony and hollow about the whole thing, I'd
much rather have tipping be a surprise, though I understand in the US it's
been used to supplement underpaid workers so is the right thing to do for the
time being. Hope the US gets the $15 minimum wage sorted.

~~~
alistairSH
_in the US it 's been used to supplement underpaid workers_

Except that's not even true. Restaurants are required to pay minimum wage.
Wage+tip >= minimum wage. If tips are low, the restaurant has to make up the
difference. Basically, we've been conned into subsidizing the restaurant
owner.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tipped_wage_in_the_United_Stat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tipped_wage_in_the_United_States)

~~~
ZenoArrow
Minimum wage can still be underpaid, depending on the area the worker lives
in. That's why there's been recent discussions about increasing the minimum
wage.

~~~
alistairSH
Certainly, but that's a different discussion, and isn't unique to food
services.

~~~
ZenoArrow
It's the same discussion, as I was referring to "underpaid" in terms of a
living wage, instead of "underpaid" in terms of an illegal wage. Also, what
you suggested could only work if the restaurant owners knew how much their
staff were being tipped, and for tips that go directly to the waiters that's
not likely to be available information.

~~~
alistairSH
Of course they know. Employees are required to report their tips amounts, as
the employer is required to withhold SS/Medicare and pay any shortfall. What
you are claiming is the entire industry is breaking the law - I suppose that's
possible, but I find it unlikely.

~~~
ZenoArrow
> "What you are claiming is the entire industry is breaking the law"

No, that's not what I'm claiming. I'm claiming that 'minimum wage' does not
necessarily mean 'living wage', and it is a lack of a living wage which
increases the social pressure to tip. If all employees in the US were paid a
living wage then the need to tip would decrease.

------
mrow84
"United Kingdom, Taxis: Tip 10-15 percent for black cabs and licensed
minicabs, or just round up to the nearest Euro."

I see that the "in" campaign is really upping its game.

------
ACow_Adonis
In Australia, if by "In upscale establishments only, tip 10 percent", they
mean "ridiculous overpriced tourist joints trying to make an extra buck
targeting naive and ignorant Americans", then I completely agree.

Seriously, nowhere respectable in Australia expects an extra 10%, let alone in
the upmarket restaurants where the prices are already high.

By all means, throw something extra in anywhere if someone has done something
magical and unexpected for you in any business, but just because they've
started using template receipts with a "tip" line on there doesn't mean a
single place expects it.

To suggest otherwise is absurd.

~~~
nathanscully
To second this, when paying by card most establishments will skip the tip
option on the POS device. No one expects it, its factored into the wages.

------
dudul
Hum. I don't know. I've lived (as in more than one year) in a couple of the
countries mentioned and it doesn't seem accurate to me. In most of Europe
tipping is equal to leaving the change on the table, period. No tipping taxi
drivers or bag handlers.

------
alva
Tipping is always an interesting topic that often gets discussed on HN.

The best arguments against it that I have come across, are that amount of tips
received are heavily dependant on sex, race and age [0][1]. These studies are
however based on US tipping patterns.

[0]
[http://esq.h-cdn.co/assets/cm/15/06/54d4001699b01_-_TipAveJA...](http://esq.h-cdn.co/assets/cm/15/06/54d4001699b01_-_TipAveJASP.pdf)

[1][http://esq.h-cdn.co/assets/cm/15/06/54d40019befbb_-
_customer...](http://esq.h-cdn.co/assets/cm/15/06/54d40019befbb_-
_customer_racial_discrimination10-30-06.pdf)

~~~
marincounty
If I had the money back--I tipped on pretty cocktail waitresses?

I used to tip big because I thought I was a big shot? I used to tip big
because my ex was a watitress at the same Hootenanny. I used to tip big
because I was filled with hope, and felt the money would never run out. I
tipped big because this waitress was very attractive, at least I thought at
the time. It's amazing what testosterone will do to perception.

Even, at the time, I used to tell my buddies, "She is just using you. Don't be
that guy." I couldn't see the manipulation when I was "that guy". I guess it
was my ego? I honestly didn't think I had a big ego.

I stopped tipping big when I found out the waitress was trying to scam me. I
noticed a few times I would give her a twenty. She would give me back change
for a ten. I gave her the benefit of the doubt, and never said anything.

My lovely ex, who was also working as a waitress, and still had that
Midwestern morality; came up to me on night and put me in check.

"Myname, she is treating you as a Trick! If you want to throw away money-- I
need it."

She was so right. I only tipped my ex after that night. I still think about
Blake often. I hope she's doing well.

As to tipping, I don't care what anyone says, the pretty people always bring
in more tips. I don't feel people should paid for their looks.

I feel a business should pay a reasonable wage to all workers. In the U.S.,
tipping is out of hand. It seems like everyone expects a tip? It's not tipping
that bothers me, it's the fake niceness that goes along with the game.

------
whiddershins
Really cool, super helpful, but a guide to tipping that doesn't include bars
as a separate category baffles me.

In the US bar tipping is extremely important, not remotely optional.

In the 90s I had my tips returned to me with irritation in bars and cafes in
London. Can't remember what the deal was last time I went.

And I think this guide _might_ could use some crowd sourcing? I tried to tip
10% in a restaurant in Milan a few years ago and my companion freaked out
saying it was waaaaaay too much money.

I tried to tip a cab driver in Beijing about 7 years ago and she was old
school, laughed, and gave it back.

These things are constantly changing so a guide is a wonderful thing, I am
just a bit curious where the info is coming from.

~~~
kellysoderlund
Hi, I'm the editor of Hipmunk's blog, Tailwind. I love this idea (crowdsourced
tipping guide). Please send me an email at tailwind@hipmunk.com and we can get
the ball rolling.

------
zhte415
> United Kingdom

> Restaurants: If a service charge isn’t included in the bill, tip 10 percent
> (or higher for exceptional service).

If service is not good, request it to be removed from the bill. It usually is
included.

> Taxis: Tip 10-15 percent for black cabs and licensed minicabs, or just round
> up to the nearest Euro. Tip extra for help with loading or unloading
> baggage.

Don't tip black cabs, they earn plenty and you'll never see them again. Do tip
minicabs if you live in the area they do. They probably know a lot of people
that will do you a favour whenever needed, or you can just call them to help
with something.

------
jbmorgado
This article should be called: How to tip from an American Citizen odd point
of view.

I've traveled to practically every country in Europe and this article is
mainly incorrect. For instance, tipping taxis? Seriously? Nobody does that and
for good reason.

In restaurantes you can leave small token of appreciation, but it would be
something like 1 euro.

Seriously, this American costume of forceful tipping is just wrong, please fix
your country instead of trying for the rest of the world to commit the same
mistake.

------
MichaelBurge
I'm in the US, and only tip if I expect to visit the same restaurant in the
near future.

I don't frequent bars, but I know someone who recommends tipping the bartender
to make him more likely to give free refills: The cost of a tip can save money
over the cost of buying a fresh drink each time.

~~~
whiddershins
Honestly, In the United States food service workers are the ONLY workers who
are exempt from minimum wage protection.

Think about that for a moment. Your tip is assumed, the IRS actually tax
waiters on a presumed 18% of the bill, whether or not you tip.

When you don't tip, you are literally stealing money from the wait staff.

It's a terrible system, I wish they would do away with this system, some
prominent restaurants have taken bold steps against it, but if you go out to
eat in the US, you simply _must_ tip unless gratuity is included already on
the bill.

Any other choice is unethical.

~~~
MichaelBurge
Is that true? I would've expected that a diligent employee that tracks the
exact amount of tips they actually received would only pay standard income tax
on that amount, which would be reported to the IRS.

I found this publication, which mentions an 8%(not 18%), but it appears that
the cost falls on the employer not the employee:
[https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-
Emplo...](https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-
Employed/Reporting-Tip-Income-Restaurant-Tax-Tips)

It also looks like that 8% can be requested to be as low as 2%, with
sufficient documentation. That still seems strange to me, but I'm not familiar
enough with the tax code here to understand what the tip allocation number is
supposed to mean.

It would boggle my mind if a diligent record-keeper was forced to pay taxes on
money they didn't earn, and if this was upheld in tax court. And I would
promptly start tipping the enforced tax on each meal I eat, at least until
it's changed.

~~~
whiddershins
Also, I couldn't edit my comment, but I meant to say,

IANAL/IANAA, but my understanding is that the IRS reserves the right to assume
if wait staff document they made less than 18% of sales in tips, they are
pocketing cash without claiming the income.

It is impossible to prove a negative, that they didn't receive cash tips.

------
alister
Not mentioned was Brazil, so I'll add that Brazil is wonderfully simple: You
don't tip.

[http://brazilsense.com/index.php?title=Tipping,_fraud,_and_s...](http://brazilsense.com/index.php?title=Tipping,_fraud,_and_shop_etiquette)

------
apatters
This isn't accurate for Thailand. At a restaurant when you get your change
it's customary to leave the coins if you're feeling generous and the
restaurant has no service charge. I can't think of any other situation where
tipping is a Thai practice.

------
zhte415
> China

> China has a fairly strict no-tipping culture [etc]

Tipping is illegal in China (tax and employer insurance contributions
reasons). It can also get an employee into serious trouble (with the boss) for
pocketing cash.

------
takno
How you would even go about tipping housekeeping in a hotel?

~~~
alistairSH
Leave the tip on the dresser?

------
wyclif
What about tipping for a haircut?

~~~
teh_klev
There's a place near me where I get my hair cut (it's a fairly straightforward
affair - open blade clippers all over, takes all of 5 or 6 minutes) which
costs GBP6.00, I always pay them GBP7.00 because the staff are nice and chat
to you rather than between themselves. If they charged GBP7.00 or more then
I'd probably not tip.

------
tty7
How do you down vote, an ignorant american article?

~~~
DanBC
If you think the article does not belong here you can "flag" it. You need a
small amount of karma to flag something.

~~~
kellysoderlund
Hi, I am the editor of Hipmunk's blog and approved this article as it provided
ample sources. We're always looking for insiders to write for us, so feel free
to send me an email at tailwind@hipmunk.com and pitch me some ideas.

